# please help, need elcar differential, zele, zagato



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

What's wrong with the current diff? Do you have photos of it?

I'm wondering, given the small size of the car, if a complete replacement axle from a golf buggy might do the trick.


----------



## 1974 elcar (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm hoping someone with a parts chassis that converted to gas can sell me a diff. The diff is smaller, approx.7x12",USPS Parcel post in smallest possiible package or fedex would allow cheap shipping self packaged that way. I still need to get batteries. The dash is new and somewhat modified from original. The drive circuits and drive train I wish to keep OEM since rare car and these are rarely seen as operating as was originally made. I have time to figure out if swap part is available, no Italy contacts are possible as a remedy. Worse comes to worse, I can make one wheel drive. Would I lose speed if going this route?


----------



## 1974 elcar (Dec 14, 2014)

The original diff. and axle are lightweight, this is a very efficient design for a car running on a battery- anything bigger , bulkier or heavier will reduce driving distance. I don't do welding or metal fab either so fixing or replacing OEM diff. is best option.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

Good luck finding parts. Though adding two 24v 3hp motors wired in series, one chained to each wheel would get you rolling again too. disclaimer: I have no qualms about "bastardizing" a machine.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I appreciate wanting to keep it original due to its rarity.

However, sometimes there are no options to do that and one has to use alternative parts with minimal and reversible modifications to the car, and keeping all the removed parts for reinstatement in the future.

That's what I do.


Is there an owners club for the car or anything like that?
I would wonder if the diff was a standard part from another small vehicle that was adapted to fit. Maybe ride on mower, golf buggy, or other small vehicle.


----------



## 1974 elcar (Dec 14, 2014)

Let's rephrase it to be simple, if I make this a one wheel drive car would I lose any top end speed compared to two wheels. Less traction is obvious, can someone please advise if speed will be different.


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

Silly question, but this car used a Fiat 500 chassis right? Maybe a diff from one of those might be somewhat compatible and way more available.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Elcar
There is almost no chance that your car used unique parts - they will be parts from some standard mass produced machine (car/golf cart...something)
If you have the parts post lots of decent photos - somebody may recognize them

Other wise have you tried to find a complete car you can examine and photograph?


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

re: top speed with chain drive, if you have a motor of the same power (6hp?) and geared correctly then yes, same top speed.



1974 elcar said:


> The drive circuits and drive train I wish to keep OEM since rare car and these are rarely seen as operating as was originally made.


They aren't original because motors and controllers and batteries have come a long way in 40 years (moreso controllers and batteries). If you do put it back to OEM you will be afraid to drive it (and it is of dubious value as a museum piece)

edit: I did find this discussion https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/C-Car/conversations/topics/6417?var=1
I wouldn't go past 10hp (two 5hp motors, one chained to each wheel) and get some lighter lithium batteries and a "real" controller. But mind you don't wheelie when climbing a hill.


----------



## 1974 elcar (Dec 14, 2014)

The newer advanced LED voltmeters and ammeters constantly lit --performs far better battery monitoring than originally offered . Will use good quality deep cycle batteries for reliability. The rigid rubber coupler from differential to motor will be replaced with copy of polyurathane coupler for flex and give to act as somewhat a torque converter also. Another critical OEM design flaw is that reverse speed is forward position on speed selector. The user can accidently put switch esily in this position, I will make a mechanical detent with resistace to prevent this from happening. Lastly the motor field is electrically charged, strong field magnets will be placed on motor to see if torque and or power increased or distace by magnets. Electric motors are real torquey experience from electric skateboards. Both of these issues probaly jam differential too much so avoiding both conditions should increase reliability. The speed selector switch positions cannot be channged due to terminal connections so detent only viable option. The speed selector switch is super duty rated and tough, the electrical design is simple and industrial, working out these few bugs should make for a hearty and durable vintage around the town car


----------



## tdi1fun (Sep 29, 2015)

1974 elcar said:


> I need an elcar differential. I can only get info that this was a direct drive. What differential type did zagato zeles use. Is there any bearing rebuild kits for these?


Still need a differential? I just bought 3 cars at an auction and may have some spare parts!


----------

